# Looking for Deeper Growl



## 06black60 (Aug 18, 2008)

What's up all? Well I'm enjoying my fresh '06 PBM and would really like to get an exhaust that would deepen the growl just a little bit. I don't want it to sound ricey or obnoxious but just something to give it a little extra bite. Any suggestions? Thanks.

--My apologies for posting in Engine Discussions instead of Exhuast/ Intake...If a mod could move me that'd be great...sorry


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You'll get varying opinions on who likes what. I have magnaflows and they have a deep growl with lots of popping on the down and up shifts.

MagnaFlow Performance Exhaust - American Muscle Sound Files


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I wanted the same thing your asking for and I got it. If you really want a sweet sounding exhaust, and are willing to drop a few big bucks, go for the SLP Loudmouth 1. Few people have it on the forum, Its probably as loud as it gets for the GTO. I went with a resonator delete. It felt like the first week was just a little deeper, but once I opened up the power within that week, it seemed to get louder. Now my car is extremely deep and sounds like a classic muscle car. You can also go with the H-pipe if you want a similar sound. Keep us updated.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Below is a Vid. of my set-up...

666 Warm Start Up


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

That sounds very good PDQ GTO :cheers


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

Or go the cheep way if you can. Cut the mufflers off thats how my car came and is sounds great but mine is a 04 so dont know how loud yours would be for an 06. but i plan on getting slp package in the near future.arty:


----------



## 06black60 (Aug 18, 2008)

hmm...tough decision but thanks for the advice so far...I was hoping to spend under 1k but we'll have to see...I'm going for quality here


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

06black60 said:


> What's up all? Well I'm enjoying my fresh '06 PBM and would really like to get an exhaust that would deepen the growl just a little bit. I don't want it to sound ricey or obnoxious but just something to give it a little extra bite. Any suggestions? Thanks.
> 
> --My apologies for posting in Engine Discussions instead of Exhuast/ Intake...If a mod could move me that'd be great...sorry


 GO WITH MAGNAFLOW'S.. GREAT SOUND, NOT TOO LOUD . THEY HAVE A NICE DEEP TONE TO THEM. 

Click on the YOUTUBE site in my signature and you can hear mine on a dyno doing a 1/4 mile simulation on a MUSTANG DYNO


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> Below is a Vid. of my set-up...
> 
> 666 Warm Start Up


Like the sound of your car *PDQ*. I had LMI's on my car now replaced with Magnaflows. I liked the LMI's just too much poping on decel for me.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Anyone have just the resonator delete with an H-pipe? Everything else stock.


----------



## STLGTO05A4 (Jul 3, 2005)

I have the Kook's axelback afterburner system, It's all stainless steel and @ $399.00 it's affordable and sounds fantastic. Very deep growl, Big block sound. I'm using it with a completely stock exhaust system and the sound is incredible. Check out UTube, there are a few postings....Also LS1GTO.com has some of mine and others posted. Best bang for your buck!


----------



## 05 goathead (Sep 1, 2008)

hey everybody I'm new here so here's my take an the deeper exhaust, I had an 07 grand prix gt single into double so i took out the resinator and put a 18" glass pack in it's place and then here's the kicker I took off the stock mufflers and put on a pair of 
dynamax thru flow mufflers similer to magnaflow at Idle the resonace was so low it would vibrate the windows in my house and when i went wot it didn'tgo loud and cackly at all just a nice deep thru rumble . If you've seen the cherrybomb Charger it has 2 glass packs at the tail end but it also has 2 single chamber in the middle of the car another option is to hit up the salvage yards for used mufflers that's where it found the ones for my Grand Prix and they were fine you just have to look hard it'll save you some bucks


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

i got the dynomax race bullets.is that the dynomax thru flow ones your talking about???i love how they sound.its amazing


----------



## bAy aREa gOat (Sep 9, 2008)

go with slp loudmouth 1 thats what i have....everyone says my car sounds mean!!!!! trust me it makes a big difference....


----------



## Ermin's GTO (Sep 21, 2008)

hey i was wondering what kind of rims u got on that cuz i wanna get me some and i kinda like urs


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

They look like powder coated stock 17's. Could be wrong.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

:agree Aramz06


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Gotagoat said:


> Anyone have just the resonator delete with an H-pipe? Everything else stock.


 Yep, just got it done at local shop. NICE!


----------



## The intimidator (Sep 24, 2008)

I have magnaflows and sound great!! Dump the resonator and put a magnaflow x-pipe in, kinda sound like a cross between a corvette and a BMW.


----------



## stude368 (Nov 2, 2008)

06black60 said:


> What's up all? Well I'm enjoying my fresh '06 PBM and would really like to get an exhaust that would deepen the growl just a little bit. I don't want it to sound ricey or obnoxious but just something to give it a little extra bite. Any suggestions? Thanks.
> 
> --My apologies for posting in Engine Discussions instead of Exhuast/ Intake...If a mod could move me that'd be great...sorry


H pipe and Spin Tech, very nice growl. Larry


----------



## stude368 (Nov 2, 2008)

Spin Tech makes a nice sounding muffler for your Goat, that with a H pipes is what I have on my 05 GTO and it sounds great. You can find them on Ebay or a google search. Larry


----------



## GOATMAN06 (Dec 25, 2008)

im in the same boat looking for a exhaust, magnaflow is nice quality but barely louder if any than stock. think im going the spintech route.


----------



## ibanezgio4s (Sep 10, 2009)

Gotagoat said:


> Anyone have just the resonator delete with an H-pipe? Everything else stock.


i do. its a custom h-pipe. its makes it a little more throatier than stock, i was worried at first because from inside the car it made it sound a little like a ricer. but i let a friend rev it up with me behind it and it made me feel better. i still would like to get some mufflers for it, dont know what kind to get though.


----------



## Robocop (May 9, 2009)

I have an H pipe and Flowmasters super 44's. Also, Kooks LT with catless mids. Great deep american V8 sound!!


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

If any one wants a feel for how after market systems sound... search youtube.

Sample clips;
2006 GTO Kooks Headers/Catted Mids + Corsa Sport





2006 GTO with Spintech Super Pro Streets





2006 Pontiac GTO Bassani Exhaust





SLP LOUDMOUTH 1 GTO





GTO SLP Loudmouth II Exhaust





2005 GTO LS2 with Flowmaster 40s





2005 GTO Magnaflow Exhaust 





2005 Pontiac GTO, Muffler Delete





This made me lol..
NEIGHBORHOOD SHOW?


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

What's with the SLP LM1's in the video, Is that goat piss it's spewing lol.


----------

